# Pathetic



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Egyptian women protesters forced to take virginity tests


Amnesty International | Working to Protect Human Rights


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Just read the report... I am not in the least bit surprised by this as the army has always been the power behind the throne.. if you take over a country the first people you get on your side are the security forces, military and police. The armed forces have seen the most benefits during Mubaraks reign and they have had immunity to do as they please, after all they built and island on the Nile without planning despite that it is written that the flow of water in the Nile will never be tampered with or obstructed as the Nile is Egypts lifeline.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> Egyptian women protesters forced to take virginity tests
> 
> 
> Amnesty International | Working to Protect Human Rights


I think "pathetic" doesn't quite describe this. At least in my books this is simply a form of sexual assault. 

I actually saw a youtube video with one of the victims' testimony. The idea was to add charges of prostitution to their rap. I'll see if I can find the video and post it here.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The charge of prostitution was used in the 50s and 60s to help rid this country of Jews.. if a young Jewish women was seen walking or talking with a man she was arrested for prostitution.. trumped up charges of course.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> I think "pathetic" doesn't quite describe this. At least in my books this is simply a form of sexual assault.
> 
> I actually saw a youtube video with one of the victims' testimony. The idea was to add charges of prostitution to their rap. I'll see if I can find the video and post it here.




Indeed it is


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> The charge of prostitution was used in the 50s and 60s to help rid this country of Jews.. if a young Jewish women was seen walking or talking with a man she was arrested for prostitution.. trumped up charges of course.


Well, the young woman in the video was a hijabbi, so... no excuse to get rid of muslim people in Egypt, I don't think


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> Well, the young woman in the video was a hijabbi, so... no excuse to get rid of muslim people in Egypt, I don't think




I didn't actually mean they were doing it to get rid of the women just that this is a tried and tested method here...as history shows.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Found it!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The only difference post revolution and the Mubarak days ... you now openly hear about the abuse that goes on.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> The only difference post revolution and the Mubarak days ... you now openly hear about the abuse that goes on.


Oh but the revolution is not over yet... Fresh protests have been called for Friday against a new government decree that makes protesting illegal. If arrested they can end up in prison and/or face a fine of LE500K. They think that people are stupid! 

One step forward, two steps back. This is just bleeding nonsense!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> Oh but the revolution is not over yet... Fresh protests have been called for Friday against a new government decree that makes protesting illegal. If arrested they can end up in prison and/or face a fine of LE500K. They think that people are stupid!
> 
> One step forward, two steps back. This is just bleeding nonsense!!!




And have a virginity test...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The girl in the video is very very brave at speaking out and I hope no "family" holds this against her if she ever gets a proposal of marriage


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

I fear for that girl's life. With the education level here, I wouldn't be surprised if she becomes victim to honor killing...


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

I think she wishes to be another Emily Pankhurst, the British sufferagette who wanted votes for women. 

But I'm more afraid of this young lady wanting to become a martyr. Life is so cheap it seems.


----------

